# Why is there a formula one thread in the fitness board?



## DerKryptid (Sep 21, 2021)

Oh yeah dude, I'm getting such a workout on my pedal foot and my right hand when I go to change the gear


----------



## vulg (Sep 21, 2021)

you fucking scare me dude


----------



## winterfag (Sep 21, 2021)

Used to be called the hulkamania board, so all sports topics go there


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 21, 2021)

vulg said:


> you fucking scare me dude


Boo


----------



## vulg (Sep 21, 2021)

AH


----------



## David Brown (Sep 21, 2021)

winterfag said:


> Used to be called the hulkamania board, so all sports topics go there


"Sport" is a strong word for driving cars.


----------



## heathercho (Sep 21, 2021)

David Brown said:


> "Sport" is a strong word for driving cars.


It's a sport. You have to be extremely fit to race cars.


----------



## David Brown (Sep 21, 2021)

heathercho said:


> It's a sport. You have to be extremely fit to race cars.


I mean, you have to fit into the race car, that's true, but it's a pretty low bar to reach.


----------



## Mal0 (Sep 21, 2021)

David Brown said:


> I mean, you have to fit into the race car, that's true, but it's a pretty low bar to reach.


It's more like the fact that race cars are usually hot, and combined with the thick kevlar suits they have to wear, most drivers have to be in good shape so they don't pass out. Some lardass in the car would probably pass out when compared to the driver who works out and is used to the physical stress and heat.


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Sep 23, 2021)

Racing is more of a sport than fucking golf or darts so I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Idiotron (Sep 23, 2021)

> Oh yeah dude, I'm getting such a workout on *my pedal foot* and my right hand when I go to change the gear


ACKSHULLY, all the pedals and gears are on the steering wheel in Formula 1.

As for the question.... I guess there isn't a dedicated section here for "competitive events" on KF so all of that shit goes here.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Sep 23, 2021)

Tom Nook's Gloryhole said:


> Racing is more of a sport than fucking golf or darts so I don't see a problem with it.


Racing is only slightly more of a sport than e-sports. You could conceivably be obese and drive a race car, so long as you could fit in it. You wouldn't be able to have an effective golf swing though. Darts I'm not going to defend.


----------



## The Grognard (Sep 23, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> It's more like the fact that race cars are usually hot, and combined with the thick kevlar suits they have to wear, most drivers have to be in good shape so they don't pass out. Some lardass in the car would probably pass out when compared to the driver who works out and is used to the physical stress and heat.


There's also the issue of G-forces from cornering and braking that also tend to catch people off guard when they actually do get a shot at driving something that's built to go fast, stop fast and corner fast. Over the course of a few hours of doing this, the nay-sayers usually do come out of the car drenched in sweat and utterly exhausted.


----------

